# Peeing in the rain/ snow



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Litterbox? No way. The boy needs to man up and potty outside in the rain. I would take him out ON LEASH and give him the potty command. If he does not go in a reasonable amount of time, bring him in the house and put him in crate. Wait 30 minutes and take him out again. No potty? Back into the crate. Eventually he will potty. Then PARTY AND TREAT. 

As far as the snow goes, I shovel a potty path to make it easier on the dogs.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I sympathise - Sophy has been on at me for half the afternoon asking me to turn the rain off ... shows a touching degree of faith, but it still ends up that I have to wait with them to be sure they do the necessary. Snow is less of a problem for us - unless it is very soft, they simply trot along on the surface!


----------



## Beach girl (Aug 5, 2010)

Also might help to invest in a little doggie jacket for your boy. Neither of my guys likes the rain either. For both hard rain and snow, I put jackets on them. It helps a lot. I think with rain, they don't like being pelted with cold water (understandable). The dog coats make them more comfy. 

Snow, same thing. We shovel a path. Pippin hates the snow, but Casey adores it. This seems to be a very individual thing. Casey is taller so he can manage snow more easily; Pippin is dwarfed by it. He's better once the paths have been shoveled, but still is not crazy about ice and cold underfoot.

Pic shows Casey as a puppy in his winter coat. I bought this at a dog show. LOVE it because it's a very simple pattern, basically a shaped rectangle, fastened with velcro under the tummy and around the neck, so it's a breeze to get on and off. There's no fussing with pulling something over his head.


----------



## debjen (Jan 4, 2010)

My poodle loves the rain..LOL..however the cavs don't like to pee in the rain..they don't mind doing agility in the rain but heaven help them if they have to go pee in the rain..they have learned to do it but boy do I get the looks..However the snow does not bother them at all..they will go out in the snow anytime over rain..sheesh


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

I second the raincoat thing.
My sweet greyhound girl (RIP) wouldn't potty in the rain...I bought her this:
Dog Rain Coat

She was a special case though.
I make my Cavalier and Spoo suck it up and go out there.


----------



## Purley (May 21, 2010)

Yes I agree about letting the dog pee in the house. Unless the dog had medical problems I'd never do that.

Tyson doesn't like getting his feet wet, but he has to suck it up when its raining. In the winter they are fine going out in the snow. But when its 40 below or something I put some lengths of lattice across the entrance to the deck and they go on the deck. I don't know if Lucy will have difficulty with those kinds of temperatures, but Sam in particular will lie down in the snow and curl up when its super cold and I have to either scream at him to come in - or go and rescue him. Racing down the yard when its 40 below is not my favourite activity!! If he's just out on the deck he doesn't do that. I guess he thinks if his feet are cold, they won't be as cold if he curls up in a ball!!!


----------



## CelticKitti (Jul 1, 2010)

I put a small tarp down before it snowed when Mia was a puppy. That way I could just unburry the corner and lift the whole thing up. It worked. I had a nice 8x8 patch of grass. But Mia really didn't care if she peed on the snow!


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

oh i got one of these- i put a jacket on him and don't let him back in until i see him pee. which sometimes can be forever- he'll try and try to hold it... if he comes to the door i just point and say GO POTTY (Same cue i use on leash)


----------



## Beach girl (Aug 5, 2010)

Wait, so the poor dog has to go out in the rain, while you stand in the doorway pointing at him??? Hmmmm...... 

I kid - a little - but that might be the problem. Maybe it's not so much the rain as it is the fact that you are not with him, and he wants to be back in with you. Maybe the solution is for *you* to get a raincoat??


----------



## Lilah+Jasper (May 13, 2010)

Beach girl said:


> Maybe it's not so much the rain as it is the fact that you are not with him, and he wants to be back in with you. Maybe the solution is for *you* to get a raincoat??


lol - this is what I did with Jasper. When he first came to live with us it was so hard to get him to go to the bathroom _anywhere_. And if he did decide to go out, he wanted me with him. One night, he saw the rain and refused. I grabbed my raincoat and walked him outside. He still refused and we stood there for 50 minutes until he relented. Even with my raincoat I was soaked to the bone and Jazz was a wreck but I won the battle of wills - it was close to midnight by the time we finished this little exercise. He knows now that it is no use, just go and get it over and high tail it back inside


----------

